# cylinder help



## scary1215 (Jul 3, 2009)

hi guys,
i have a air cylinder and, i know how to make it pop up, but how do i make it go back down. it has two holes, i guess you would call it a double acting cylinder.
Thanks


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

scary1215 said:


> hi guys,
> i have a air cylinder and, i know how to make it pop up, but how do i make it go back down. it has two holes, i guess you would call it a double acting cylinder.
> Thanks












Air goes in on the bottom and lifts the cylinder rod when air goes in on the upper port it lowers the rod


----------



## scary1215 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for that info, but the air tank runs continuously so how can I stop that


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like you need to connect a valve. Monster Guts has an intro to pneumatics on their site. It will give explanations on basics of pnuematics. How to connect a valve, compressor, controller, etc.

Commonly....a prop controller triggers an air valve. The air valve sends air to the cylinder, from the compressor. Or the valve releases air sending the cylinder back down.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

There are many sites with explanations. Frightprops also does a good job of explaining pneumatics.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Skeletal Remains did this wonderful thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/77731-beginners-guide-props-pneumatics.html


----------



## scary1215 (Jul 3, 2009)

thankyou everyone. your help is greatly appreciated. i think im sure how to do it now


----------

